# Thriller, horror, mystery, adventure, crime stories wanted for new podcast



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

A few months ago I announced that I was beginning a website for mystery/thriller/crime writers and their fans called thrillsandmystery.com. (Here's that thread.) http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,194863.0.html

The basic idea was for indie pulp writers to post a fraction of a short which readers would upvote for inclusion in an anthology. But the community never got excited about that idea. So I'm tweaking it.

Beginning next year, I'm adding a podcast element. Once a week I'll release an audio version of one of the stories, so people who find the website can subscribe to the podcast, or vice versa. Stories included in the podcast will be bookended with front and back matter promoting the featured writer so we can promote your website, your blog, your Amazon author page, or your newsletter, or whatever you like.

Stories featured on the podcast will also appear in the anthology, and the writer can have the option to read his/her story him/her self if he/she prefers.

The idea here is discoverabilty. This only works if we blog about it, share on social media, mention it in interviews, etc. I'm paying for the webhosting out of pocket. There will be an rss feed and availability through iTunes. And all YOU have to do is submit stories and tell people about YOUR story.

So come on, dust off that revenge story you wrote a few years ago, or finish that heist yarn you began but never finished, or write up that nightmare you had last week where you were being chased through an old vacant apartment building, and submit it. I don't ask for any ownership, just the right to podcast it and include it in an anthology.

I haven't updated it to include the podcast yet, but here's the submission page. http://thrillsandmystery.weebly.com/submissions

What are you waiting for?


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi jdcore! 

I was invited to your site and was excited to see where it went, and I'm excited about your podcast option too. The problem is, I don't write shorts usually (maybe someday I'll be good enough to fit a thriller into a few thousand words, but I'm not that good yet!) but I would be happy to do whatever I can to help promote it and to be a reader  If you will let me know when you have updates, I'll be happy to do what I can to help!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

That's awesome, DK. Every little bit helps. For you and anyone else who would like to help promote the site, a mention in a blog post or a note in your newsletter would be great. I'm also available for interviews or guest posting if anyone wants to invite me.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I have uploaded a sample podcast to a different podcast I administer which is currently on hiatus. Here's the link if anyone would like to hear how the program will sound.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/infidelpodcast/tm_sample_1.mp3


```
<iframe style="border: none" src="//html5-player.libsyn.com/embed/episode/id/3236048/height/360/width/640/theme/standard-mini/direction/no/autoplay/no/autonext/no/thumbnail/yes/preload/no/no_addthis/no/" height="360" width="640" scrolling="no"  allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>
```


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

A podcast of short stories? Something different each week? Like a radio drama? That's brilliant. I've got four shorts in my series. Happy to include them. Great idea.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I love the idea. I hate writing short stories, though - not that it's ever stopped me from writing them when I have a good enough reason. I'm going to bookmark this thread and think about it. Is there a word count limit? I couldn't find a mention of one on the site.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Not really a word count limit, and I can serialize over a few weeks if it's too long. It takes about 20 minutes to read 3500 to 5000 words. If a story is too short, I may want to save it til I get a few short works that I can bundle into an episode. I think ideally an episode should be no longer than 30 to 45 minutes and no briefer than 20 minutes.

CE, looking forward to seeing your stuff.


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

This sounds intriguing.  I'll have to see if I have any short fiction that might work.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I've updated the site to include a little more info on the podcast requirements. Things like music usage and the like. Here's the link: http://thrillsandmystery.weebly.com/podcast/welcome-to-the-thrills-and-mystery-podcast

RJ, looking forward to seeing your submissions.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Sounds interesting JD. I mostly write series mystery novels with a lot of humour in them, but I have some short stories, too, some humorous, some not, but, mostly, they're short-shorts of around 2,000 words.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

hardnutt said:


> Sounds interesting JD. I mostly write series mystery novels with a lot of humour in them, but I have some short stories, too, some humorous, some not, but, mostly, they're short-shorts of around 2,000 words.


Two 2000 word stories would make a great episode and a perfect promotion of your talents.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Here's a second sample episode.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/infidelpodcast/tm_sample_2.mp3

These are only samples which I uploaded for my email list, but they give an idea for how the podcast will actually sound, and will give an idea of the style of story we're looking for. Thrillers, crime stories, mysteries, adventure/dramas, basically anything you'd find in the pulps or Twilight Zone or Alfred Hitchcock magazine. I'd like to end the week with six to eight stories in the tank. At the moment, I have maybe five weeks worth of material, so I need 1 to three more at a minimum.

Also, anyone willing to help promote the podcast through interviews or mentions in your blogs or podcasts or newsletters, etc. would be much appreciated. This is all about promoting each other. It's about community. It's about making INDIE indie.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

This is just a friendly reminder that submissions are open for short stories for inclusion in the Thrills and Mystery Podcast. Given the recent popularity of Serial, this may be just the time to get in on episodic dramatic podcasting. The crossover audience will probably be needing a fix, doncha think?

http://thrillsandmystery.weebly.com/submissions


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Plans are proceeding for the Thrills & Mystery Podcast. I have several submissions, and am prepared to announce the first round of stories. If all goes according to plan, the stories will roll out as follows:

January 5, 2015 - That You Wilhelm by J. David Core

January 12, 2015 - Stone Soldier (part one) by C.E. Martin

January 19, 2015 - Stone Soldier (part two) by C.E. Martin

January 26, 2015 - Escaping Raul by Maryann Miller

February 2, 2015 - The Last Dead Soldier by Mark Petterson

February 9, 2015 - The Hazing on Brume Lane by J. David Core

February 16, 2015 - Stone Soldiers: Catching Fire (part one) by C. E. Martin

February 23, 2015 - Stone Soldiers: Catching Fire (part two) by C. E. Martin

This schedule is tentative and subject to change. We are still actively soliciting submissions, and would love to include a story by any KBoards Writers' Cafe regulars or lurkers.

Once again, here is the submissions page: http://thrillsandmystery.weebly.com/submissions

If you'd like to submit a story for the podcast directly, we can forego the vetting stage for now. It's still a young project, and we need content to build interest.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Just a quick reminder that the podcast goes live on Monday, January 5. It will be weekly so long as the material keeps coming in, and you're all still welcome to submit material. 

If you have a website or a blog, or a newsletter, or a writing related or story related podcast, please consider giving Thrills and Mystery Podcast a nod or a mention. There are no commercial sponsors. There's no Patreon page, no paypal tip jar, no charge to listen. It's all about promoting Indies. That's it.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

The first episode is now off and running, and it's being reviewed for inclusion on iTunes. We still want and need your submissions, folks.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/thrillsandmystery/episode_1.mp3


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

looking forward to listening to the first episode! I've mentioned it to a few other authors too, so hopefully you will get some more submissions and I'm also trying to give you a bump in listeners too through social media!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, DK. You're awesome!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

We ended day one with 54 downloads. I think that's a great start, and since the posts will always be there as time goes on and more people discover the podcast it can only continue to garner new listeners who can potentiaaly be steered towards email lists and Amazon pages of our writers. Don't miss out. Submit a story today!

The podcast is already listed on iTunes. My next course of action is to try to find it a home on Podiobooks. Get in while the getting is good!

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Can you sign up for VOG network too? And have you sent press releases to online sites like I09, Amazing Stories, Den of Geek, Nerdist, etc?


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Hadn't thought of press releases. That's genius. Never heard of VOG. Checking into that one now.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

By the end of the first week, the show had just over 100 downloads. The second show is now available - CE Martin's Stone Soldier. It's a two-parter.

The show is also now available on Stitcher - http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/the-thrills-and-mystery-podcast?refid=stpr

Submissions are still open. submissions.thrillsandmystery.com


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Week two ended with 310 total downloads. Show number one is up to 144 downloads despite no longer being "current" and show number two has 166 total downloads. Show number 3 premiers today. http://traffic.libsyn.com/thrillsandmystery/episode_3.mp3

As you can see, the show is continuing to grow. Send in a submission today. I'm currently scheduling for March.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Ha, ha! I'm winning!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

How did I miss this thread!?!?!

Maybe because at the time I was wrapped up with starting my own podcast.  I think this is a great idea, and I'm marking this for later so I can mention it on my blog or on my own podcast.  (Actually this might be a good thing to mention in conjunction with my big post about the rebirth of mystery, and ways writers are expanding the audience.)

Camille


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

CEMartin2 said:


> Ha, ha! I'm winning!


LOL, apparently you are.


daringnovelist said:


> How did I miss this thread!?!?!
> 
> Maybe because at the time I was wrapped up with starting my own podcast. I think this is a great idea, and I'm marking this for later so I can mention it on my blog or on my own podcast. (Actually this might be a good thing to mention in conjunction with my big post about the rebirth of mystery, and ways writers are expanding the audience.)
> 
> Camille


Thank you, so much. That would be AWESOME.

Oh, and while you're at it, maybe submit something.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

For those of you who haven't gone audio, it is an absolute *kick* to hear Dave narrate your work for the podcasts, especially with cool music to set the stage.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, Mark.

For anyone interested, the next show will feature a story by Maryann Miller, and in anticipation of that, she let me post a guest article to her blog yesterday promoting the show.

http://maryannwrites.com/itsnotallgravy/2015/01/21/introducing-the-thrills-and-mystery-podcast/


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Podcast episode number 3 has already gotten more downloads than numbers 1 & 2 and number four doesn't post til Monday. More and more people are tuning in every week. What are you waiting for? Make a submission today.










submissions.thrillsandmystery.com


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

There's a new episode of the podcast available today. Join the party. Make a submission.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/thrillsandmystery/episode_4.mp3


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

So far this week alone there have been 276 downloads of the podcast - just since Monday. I need two more episodes to fill out March.

[email protected]


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

There were 344 downloads of the podcast last week. A new show posted this morning. I still have a space left in March, and then I'll begin scheduling shows for April. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, the Thrills & Mystery Podcast needs you.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

March is full. Now taking submissions for April. The show is still growing. On February 7 alone the show had 62 downloads. That would have been a personal record and impressive enough, but on February 3 the show was downloaded 99 times. It's only the 9th, and so far the show has been downloaded 453 times this month. All without any paid promotion.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

The latest episode just broke 200 downloads. I've started a dedicated twitter account for this project https://twitter.com/TandMPodcast If you follow, I'll follow back and help by RTing your stuff.

BTW April is still wide open.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Today part one of a new two-parter by CE Martin debuted on the podcast, and it already has 51 downloads.

Folks, I need stories for April or the show will have to go on a pre-mature hiatus. I'm worried that will kill the momentum the show is building. Take a minute, dig up something that's been sitting on your hard-drive gathering digital dust and send it in. Who knows how many potential new fans it could ultimately bring you.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Sending a biker short your way, Dave.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Got it. I also have another story from a kboarder coming, so now I just need two more for April, folks.

BTW, here's the monthly breakdown of downloads. You can see that even though it's Feb 17, we already have as many downloads as the entire month of January. It's growin' and showin'.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

This week's episode ended the week with 310 downloads. Tomorrow a new episode comes out. 

There are still two slots open in April.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

323 Downloads for the latest episode's first week. The new one is out now. http://traffic.libsyn.com/thrillsandmystery/episode_9.mp3

I have one slot left for April. When that's filled I'm closing season one and taking a few months hiatus before starting season two. So if you have something to promote that's coming out in April or May, now would be a good time to contribute a story.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Just a quick note -- the readership for my shorts has increased dramatically since I've started appearing on ThrillsAndMystery.com.

It's all about discoverability, and this is a great venue.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, MP. I'm glad you're getting some value out of being included. Just FYI, since your story dropped yesterday it's been downloaded 105 times.

Still have that one opening for April, and if a few stories come in soon, I can extend the first season into May.


----------



## Censored (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi jdcore,

I looked at the most recent podcasts and the submission guidelines, and it looks like you're seeking primarily thriller/mystery/noir/crime, but it says horror here, so I just want to ask--are you interested in more straight-forward horror as well? See my sig for the kinds of short stories I have available to submit--mostly post-apocalyptic, creature-feature and/or comedy/satire horror. Thanks.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm looking for anything that fits the name "Thrills and Mystery," so horror works. In the intro to each show, I have the line, "It might even be a romance. Well romance gone badly; very very badly." The comedy/satire/horror angle would fit especially nicely.


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

J.D.,

Sent you a PM.

Also, anything in the sig that might be suitable?

Thanks. 

K


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Got your note, Kirk. Thanks. The length and content specs are on the site, so feel free to submit anything you feel good about putting on iTunes. Looks like we're going to be extending season one into May after all.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent you a PM, AE.

Well, despite having lost an hour last week due to daylight savings time, that week's episode of the Thrills and Mystery Podcast still managed to bring in 424 unique downloads by week's end. Also, I've been in contact with the folks at Podiobooks, and as soon as we wrap the first run of season one, the whole thing is going to go up as an anthology serial on their website. Then I'll begin compiling stories for season two.

The newest episode is live if you want to have a listen. http://traffic.libsyn.com/thrillsandmystery/episode_10.mp3


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the idea of the whole thing, J.D.!
Let's see if we can keep the momentum going.
Would like to send an additional story.  

Best,

K


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Kirk, I'm not so much worried about the momentum as I am with building a fan base. Podiobooks will give us the chance to reach a whole new segment of the audience, and they have a track record of sales conversions. So I have to break the podcast into seasons in order to capitalize on that. For the fans who like the regular podcast, they will only have to wait for as long as I break between seasons. That could be three months, one month, or even just a week. What I really want to do though is break for about two months. That will give me time to load all the episodes to Podiobooks, get a few of those new fans excited about the podcast and convert them to the regular podcast when we resume. It will also give me time to stockpile a few stories so we are going into season two with a plan in place. 

So by all means, submit another story for season two. It should be coming back by mid-summer. Season one now has content to last through mid-May. June and early July are peek vacation season, so I think that's a good time to break.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

509 downloads! That's the total for the most recent episode after it was available for a week. Submissions are closed for season one, but you can start submitting stories for season two now.

The latest episode was released this morning. Here's a link if you'd like to have a listen. http://traffic.libsyn.com/thrillsandmystery/episode_11.mp3


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

This week, since the new story was my own, I spent a portion of the time continuing to promote last week's episode. Even so, downloads continued to increase and I finished the week with 513 downloads of my story. Last week's show now has 620 downloads. This graphic shows the weekly continued growth of the program.










I'm still adding shows, and next season already has 6 episodes lined up. Submit something, folks. Be included.

This week, M.A. Petterson makes another appearance. Here's his story, if you'd like to listen, or help us promote it.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/thrillsandmystery/episode_12.mp3


----------



## Kirkee (Apr 2, 2014)

Folks get in on this. I submitted two stories myself. It's exposure.
Every little bit helps. If you have a series going & your first episode
and/or volume is free, let JD include it in this venture. It's worth a
shot.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

*"It's the sort of thing Ken Follett would've written if he had a dirtier mind."*

Love your intro to my short, Dave!

Now I need to change my cover to add that quote.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

m p said:


> *"It's the sort of thing Ken Follett would've written if he had a dirtier mind."*
> 
> Love your intro to my short, Dave!
> 
> Now I need to change my cover to add that quote.


That's awesome. My first blurb.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Prior to yesterday, the record for downloads of the podcast in a single day was 117 downloads on March 9. Yesterday we broke that record with 124 downloads. That record did not stand long though, as it was broken today. There are currently 140 downloads of the show today, and there are still over four hours to go before the download day switches over.

Still taking submissions for season two. Guidelines submissions.thrillsandmystery.com  and email [email protected]thrillsandmystery.com

Update, the show ended the day (not the week - the day) with 200 downloads.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

This is exciting. There is a new episode out today, so that means I get to report the first week total downloads of last week's episode. That number - drum-roll please ... 934.

Almost 1000 people downloaded and listened to M.A. Petterson's short story. Almost  1000 people heard about his fire investigator series of books and were told how to get a copy. Knock wood, so far there hasn't been a single week where the number of downloads has not increased. Not only the current show benefits from this traffic, but past episodes are gaining new listeners each week as well. 

Still taking submissions for season two.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

I have no idea what the conversion rate is for people who listen to my short on Dave's site...

But FIRE SIGN is currently ranked #7 in its cat and SOOT ANGEL is #14 in its cat, so chances are very good that some of those 1000 listeners grabbed a copy.

More discoverability is good, free discoverability is great.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

m p said:


> I have no idea what the conversion rate is for people who listen to my short on Dave's site...
> 
> But FIRE SIGN is currently ranked #7 in its cat and SOOT ANGEL is #14 in its cat, so chances are very good that some of those 1000 listeners grabbed a copy.
> 
> More discoverability is good, free discoverability is great.


Congratulations on the sales. That's awesome!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Congratulations again to MA Petterson and his story Sentimental Souvenir on being the first of our episodes to reach 1000 downloads! It's not even the current episode anymore, but this morning it reached a milestone anyway.

Also FYI, The Thrills and Mystery Podcast is now available on YouTube. All the back episodes through the current release are there awaiting a whole new audience. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCUN-HWr8Q08Ntpxp1_Nmmg


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Happy Dyngus Day, everyone. Well, it seems holy week may have slowed our roll just a little bit, but not by much. Last week's new episode finished the week with 841 downloads. A story by kboarder Domino Finn is now the standard bearer. If you'd like to take a listen, here's the link: http://traffic.libsyn.com/thrillsandmystery/episode_14.mp3

I still have 8 slots open for season 2, and I'd love to see your submissions.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Dave,

I've got a permafree short called CHARITY AMONG FRIENDS that's doing OK in it's cat:

#18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Action & Adventure > Short Stories

If it's not too long at 7900 words I'll send it along if you think your subscribers would like it.


----------



## Dom (Mar 15, 2014)

That was a fun listen, JD! Great job.

Thanks for doing all the work to put this together. For anyone considering this, JD makes it easy for you to advertise. If you already have a story, go for it. I'm hoping this will raise visibility for my audiobooks as well. What better place to advertise them?


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

m p said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I've got a permafree short called CHARITY AMONG FRIENDS that's doing OK in it's cat:
> 
> ...


Perfect. I'll make it a two-parter. Now I just have seven slots left. 

Domino, that's a good strategy. FYI, you're already over 100 downloads.


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Dave.  I'm interested in submitting a short for Season 2.  Let me look through the submission link.  Thx!  HN


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

New record today. 214 downloads!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Several milestones reached this week. After we broke our own daily download record on Thursday with 214 downloads in one day, we broke it again on Saturday with 221. Then to top it off, this week's show also ended the week with a new opening-week download record of 1,123 downloads. 

I am down to just five slots left in season two. Reserve your slot today by writing me at [email protected]


----------



## Dom (Mar 15, 2014)

Wow, this is really awesome. Was very cool to participate in. Thanks again for running the podcast!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Glad to do it, Domino. BTW, everyone, now there are only four slots left in season two.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Just sent you CHARITY AMONG FRIENDS, Dave.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks, MP. Just saw your post. We now have 3 slots left in season 2.

This was a great week for the show. On Tuesday we came very close to setting a new record with 215 downloads, but then on Wednesday we did break the record with 224. Then we broke that record on Thursday (235,) then on Friday we broke that record (243,) and then on Sunday we broke that record (291.)

So obviously the latest episode is also another record breaker. After a week of availability, the episode finished with 1512 downloads.

There's a new episode up now. Feel free to check it out if you like, but be warned ... it's VERY adult. http://traffic.libsyn.com/thrillsandmystery/episode_16.mp3


----------



## Adrien Walker (Sep 11, 2014)

Adult indeed.

Excited to tune in next week and see how mine came out. Great podcast, thanks for running it!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, Adrien, I blushed more than once recording that episode. 

Quick update. There's only one episode slot left open in season two now, so if you want to get on this train, now's the time to buy a ticket. And the price is still FREE so don't miss out.

Since there is only one episode left, length matters more than normal, so here are the specs. You can send one long short story of between 4,000 and 7,000 words or you can send two or three short stories so long as the overall length does not exceed 7,000 words. 

Once season two is full, I'll begin taking contributions for season three, but that won't roll out til sometime next year in January or February. 

Now that that's out of the way, here are a few extra benefits my contributing partners are learning about now. Between seasons, I am going to continue putting out  a weekly podcast, but it won't be stories. I'll be doing interviews with the authors who contributed stories to season one so the fans can get to know them better. It will be an opportunity for the authors who took a risk on this project to self-promote to a pre-curated audience who already knows their work. 

THEN when season two begins I'm going to be asking listeners to sign up for a newsletter. That newsletter will keep them up-to-date on their favorite contributors. In other words, it's yet ANOTHER perk for my contributors. It gives them a place to promote sales, new releases, give-aways, whatever they like. 

So come on, people. Who wants that last slot?


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

One slot still available.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

The most recent episode finished its first week with 1866 downloads. The show will debut on Pidiobooks this week and there are 3 episodes left in season one. I've already begun recording the author interview series. Those will start coming out in the third week of May then in July season two will begin. I can still squeeze you in. Submitsomething today. [email protected]

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adrien Walker (Sep 11, 2014)

Great read of my stories, thanks again for featuring me.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you for letting me feature you.

Today turned out to be another record breaking day for the podcast. 358 downloads so far just today, and the day isn't even over yet.

UPDATE: The day finished with 396 downloads.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone. Well the latest episode finally broke 2000 downloads in a week. 2237 downloads. April ended with a total of 6540 downloads for the show overall. That's more than double the March total of 3165 downloads. 

There's a new episode out this week, then next week is the season finale. But that doesn't mean it's too late for you to get involved. Submit your best thrilling tale to [email protected] and reap the rewards of discoverability.


----------



## Censored (Oct 31, 2014)

Awesome reading of my stories, Dave. I really enjoyed it. Thanks for featuring me.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Much appreciated, AE. 

FYI folks, the author interview series begins rolling out May 18. The authors to be featured in that series are Christopher Meeks, Adrien Walker, CE Martin, Maryann Miller and myself.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

1581 people checked out last week's episode in its first active week. The final episode of season one is now active.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, just a quick note to let everyone know that season one of the podcast is now available through podiobooks. Here's the link: http://podiobooks.com/title/thrills-and-mystery-podcast-season-1/

Also, the last two days have seen new daily records. The show was downloaded over 400 times each of the last few days. 404 times yesterday, and 496 times the day before that. This was prior to the podiobooks release. So why haven't you submitted a story yet?


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Season one is now officially in the bag. The final episode of the season finished its first week out with a total of 2322 downloads. Meanwhile the other episodes continue picking up listeners as well. And now that the entire first season is available on Podiobooks the stories have collectively been heard a total of 1625 additional times in the five days since their release there.

Season two begins in five weeks and in the meantime there are author interviews rolling out. All of this free publicity is provided at no cost to the authors. When season two begins, we'll also be providing a newsletter the listeners can sign up to receive which is intended as a place that our authors can update the fans on their new projects and promotions.

Season three will begin next January and there's still plenty of time for anyone who has not yet submitted a story to get involved. Do you have something you think is too long? Don't worry, we can break it into smaller chunks and serialize it. We have in the past and it works fine. Do you have something but it's too short? So do others; we can put more than one story in an episode. The fans love it. Not sure about whether your story fits genre-wise? We have stories in season one that cross through all of the following genres: noir, fantasy,horror, literary, erotica, spy, cop drama and more. All that matters is that it somehow fits the theme of thriller or mystery. That can be YA (think Hunger Games,) it can be sci-fi (Blade Runner springs to mind,) it can be slice-of-life (I'm remembering Stand by Me,) it can even be romantic comedy (Romancing the Stone anyone?) You can give it over to me to record like most of our writers do, or you can record it yourself, or you can send it to me professionally produced if you like.

All of the specs are in the submissions guidelines at the website. submissions.thrillsandmystery.com/


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks great. I'll check it out.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

This was asked on another thread.


geronl said:


> Back to the original Thrills & Mystery podcasts
> 
> _You_ do the reading, not the author right? Because nobody wants to hear me stumble. lol. Oh, and can the story be funny?


I can do the reading, and almost always do. I give authors the option of doing their own reading. Christopher Meeks read his own stories for episode 13. I also give the option of letting you submit a professionally read story if you want to go that route.

Sure it can be funny. All of the specs are available at submissions.thrillsandmystery.com


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

If I do submit one, it will be original. I got an idea today and I might be able to write it soon.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Geronl, I hope to see your story soon. I'm now taking submissions for season three, and season two begins rolling out in a few weeks. For now I'm on break between seasons, but that doesn't mean the show isn't putting out new material. Today, a new interview with Adrien Walker, a writer from season one, rolls out. Last week's episode, my interview with Christopher Meeks, was a record breaker. Three of the seven days topped 500 downloads each, and the others were all well over 400. So for the first time ever, a show topped 3000 downloads in its first week. 

UPDATE: The final first week total for the episode which was released on May 18 is 3402 downloads.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, we topped 3000 downloads again last week. (UPDATE: The final number for first week downloads for the episode was 3445.) For the last six weeks, the average daily download has been 360 per day so our current weekly average for the last six weeks is 2500 per week and still growing. And this isn't counting it's performance on Podiobooks. The podiobook version premiered in mid-May on the 14th and has had 5365 episode downloads since then.

I have one submission for season three, and season two begins rolling out in three weeks. Your contribution is still welcome.










Now to shift gears - the show still has no reviews on Podiobooks or Stitcher, and there is only one review on iTunes. If you have been listening to the show, please consider dropping by one of these links and leaving a brief HONEST review.

Podiobooks http://podiobooks.com/title/thrills-and-mystery-podcast-season-1/
Stitcher http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/the-thrills-and-mystery-podcast?refid=stpr
iTunes


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

How long are these stories usually, in word count?


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

From the Submissions Guidelines:



> Word-count - It takes about 20 minutes to read 3500 to 5000 words. If a story is too short, we may want to save it til we get a few short works we can bundle into an episode. Ideally an episode should be no longer than 30 to 45 minutes and no briefer than 20 minutes. Longer works of 10,000 to 30,000 words may be serialized. Bottom line, please query before recording either very short or very long pieces.


http://thrillsandmystery.weebly.com/podcast/welcome-to-the-thrills-and-mystery-podcast


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

OK. I have one that is way too short then. I could probably expand it a little. You could bundle a few good shorts together as a theme: crime,  humor etc


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Last week's interview with CE Martin finished out its first week with 3384 downloads. Two more interviews to go before the second season begins. Still taking submissions for season three.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

The final interview in the series is live today. The subject of the interview is yours truly if anyone wants to check it out. My interview with Marianne Miller last week garnered 3100 downloads. Next week a new episode starts season 2. Still looking for stories for season 3.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

3209 downloads of the final interview in the series. Four episodes have been scheduled for season three so far, and season two just started today. 

Right now, while it's fresh on your mind, submit a story today. [email protected]


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you own the rights to a short fiction piece that was previously published in a magazine - either online or trad? Do you have a trunk story you've written but can't find a home for? Do you have a published novella at 99 cents or free that has stopped moving? Why not put it to use driving new readers to your website, blog, or newsletter sign-up page? Whether you write sci-fi, crime lit, horror, or even twisted romance; if it's got an element of suspense, I want to help you leverage it as a discovery tool for your potential audience. Let's podcast it.

submissions.thrillsandmystery.com


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Season two episode two premiered today. Still looking for stories to populate season three which begins in January.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Forgot to mention that there's a new episode out. Part two of the story released last week is now available. Listenership is slightly down since the start of summer. Last week's episode finished it's first week with 2775 downloads. Still a respectable number.

Submissions are still open for season three.


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks David!!  The podcasts sound amazing!  I'm thrilled!  (Pun intended.  Grin.)


----------

